# On Nigerians



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I was just wondering what kind of people bought from you mainly


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You mean like...this year?

Gosh, I had a variety...I guess mostly pet people, then 4H, then breeders, then milking. Goats as pets are a big thing for the children and small farms in our area.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I had some breeders buy for show, milking, breeding purposes and for pets here though when we were in the Nigerians that is, we aren't raising and breeding Nigerians anymore though.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I was just wondering because I usually sell mine either by Sale Barn (as milking goats) or by accident. People walk onto my farm and see cute babies and buy em . . . but since we don't have alot of traffic that don't happen often. Last year I got 65 dollars for twin does at the Salebarn--- this year I got a hundred. I know some people think it's cruel to send animals to the Sale Barn, but up til now all I have been doing is breeding for milk production from my does.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I sold most of my goats to people who breed and "plan" on showing. I also sold them to show people, so yeah, mainly to the showing market.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We've sold mainly to show/breeding people so far. . . . no 4-Her's yet (except we did w/ the pygmies). Once in a while someone will just want a pet but mostly breeding/showing and milking. A variety of folks. . . .


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Most all of mine have been buying pets except for a handful that bought for milking.... of course all of mine are unregistered so I wouldn't really have any that would be useful in a show ring :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mostly as pets...though I hope to have registered kids next year :wink:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't had to many nd's to sell so far .. (just a few) ... but the people that bought/buy from me usually buy them for pets.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

mine have been for pets mostly. I had a lady get two for a traveling petting zoo that she does locally that she takes the animals to people's homes for birthday parties and what not. Had one person purchase for 4h for thier daughter and then all the rest were pets.

The ones that I have on reservation are for wethers for weed eating - love to get them wethers out of the way. That way if I have an all doe year since I have wethers on reserve I won't be heartbroken - LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

mine have been for pets mostly. I had a lady get two for a traveling petting zoo that she does locally that she takes the animals to people's homes for birthday parties and what not. Had one person purchase for 4h for thier daughter and then all the rest were pets. I have registered Nigis, unregistered Nigis, unregistered pygmy, Boer X, Alpine X, and unregistered Nubians.

The ones that I have on reservation are for wethers for weed eating - love to get them wethers out of the way. That way if I have an all doe year since I have wethers on reserve I won't be heartbroken - LOL!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

can't quite see what you mean, allison, does the above about wethers mean people don't really want them or do want them or?


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i sold 6 goats this year
one was a market goat (boer) that got sold for what he was bred for :sigh: 
2 mini nubian does went to an older couple who bought them for their grankids to play with but want to milk them eventually
2 mini nubian does went to a 4h home 
1 mini nubian buck went to a family that is just starting out in goats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Talitha - 

I have someone who reserved 3 wethers for 09 kids. I do not keep bucklings intact unless they are breeding worthy. So you always end up with a bunch of wethers as not all are of quality to "keep their junk" so to speak! :ROFL: 

So if I have a doe year I will be totally happy because out of 6 nigerians and 1 pygmy, I am bound to have at least 3 wethers!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am praying for all girls this kidding season . . . even a double set of twin girls would be welcome . . .please . . . all girls . . .


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I have sold some to breeders, others to the sale yard(mostly wethers). I have had people interested in a buck kid out of one of my does this year-but we'll see if they follow through and acctually buy one. If not, i'll probably try advertising them for sale-if I feel they are worthy. I will post on the LaMancha list and from my website. I've never tried selling anything off of my site other than just advertising for kid reservations. We've only had a couple of people over the years buy wethers for weed eaters-otherwise they go to the sale yard or to a hispanic person.


----------

